# BULK BUY MEAT?



## The Rave (Jun 1, 2007)

Has anyone got any advice as to where to buy meat in bulk and cheaply to fill up my freezer?

Any products that are high in protein, low in fat and can be cooked from frozen?


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Local chicken farms are the best place i have found. Other than that go and see your olcal butcher and try and get a bulk deal out of him.


----------



## The Rave (Jun 1, 2007)

i doubt there are many chicken farms in north london, but anyway, how much do you pay? what discounts do you get?


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

About a fiver a kilo mate. If i buy a sh1tn load maybe less.


----------



## ewokbowes (Apr 27, 2006)

Try your local sunday market if there's one in your area. I use Blackbush sunday market and I generally get 25 - 30 chicken breasts 'good size aswell' for £20, hell of a lot cheaper than supermarkets.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Look around your local butchers, I get a good discount on anything over 5lbs for all meat, works out cheaper than the super market, and much better quality.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Im going to try www.fresh-meat-online.co.uk/acatalog/Online_Catalogue_Poultry_4.html

IT seems like a good deal so hope fully it will work out well they answer the phones so seems like it might be worth a pop


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

5kg of chicken for 20quid. Not bad! But you have to order over £50 to get free delivery!

Would I get it this cheap at a local butcher do you reckon??


----------



## The Rave (Jun 1, 2007)

£1 per chicken breast sounds like a good deal to me, although sligtly more expensive than ewoksbowes deal, its more convenient to order 50 quids worth and get free delivery.

Galtonator, please let us know the quality and service etc.

Cheers, for the all the posts guys


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I get 5lb of good quality skinless chicken breast at my butcher for £10.

He takes it off the birds himself.


----------



## The Rave (Jun 1, 2007)

Nytol said:


> I get 5lb of good quality skinless chicken breast at my butcher for £10.
> 
> He takes it off the birds himself.


Thats about the same price as that site mate.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

should come today so fingers crossed


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I bought 180 chicken breast fillets for £115 I think from my local butcher & I fully trust him.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

ITS arrived so thats a next day service . My mums now got 10kg of chicken. It comes fresh


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

just picked it up and its fine nice size look healthy all good


----------



## WestinGourmet (Oct 19, 2010)

Sorry to re-open an old thread, but for any of you guys that are looking for top quality protein at affordable prices you *need *to check out some of our chicken protein packs.

Gourmet quality meat at wholesale prices. The chicken breasts are not water injected, they don't shrink on cooking and taste good enough to be served in a top class restaurant. We've launched an exclusive discount code for UK Muscle forum users, but it's only available until the end of the month (April) so *make sure you get your order in quickly.*

You can check out the official thread here or you can go straight to the site and take a look around: http://www.westingourmet.co.uk

Don't forget to use your discount for a *massive 14% off*. And remember; this is ONLY available to members of UK Muscle and *ONLY until the end of April 2011*.

5 kg pack

DISCOUNT CODE: musclechicken

10 kg pack

DISCOUNT CODE: musclechicken10

20 kg pack

DISCOUNT CODE: musclechicken20


----------



## RimRoD (Apr 13, 2011)

go to farmer point out which cow you want. Employ bloke to cull and cut the beast.

fill 2 freezers.


----------

